# How Do You Fix Broccoli?



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

WHAT TO DO WITH BROCOLLI?
I love broccolli almost as much as cauliflower,woth cheese,or butter...
how do you fix your broccolli?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

With cheeze whiz!!


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> WHAT TO DO WITH BROCOLLI?
> I love broccolli almost as much as cauliflower,woth cheese,or butter...
> how do you fix your broccolli?


 Anyway I can 

I must have been the odd-kid-out because I've loved broccoli my whole life. Perhaps my favourite ways are in a cheese and broc soup, in stir-frys and cooked in a cream sauce with chicken pieces.


----------



## Alix (Mar 1, 2006)

Jessica, once again we are on the same page. I LOVE broccoli and have been known to stir fry nothing but broccoli with oyster sauce for lunch. Unfortunately, I can't eat it as often as I would like as it (along with many other dark green veggies) in large quantities inspires migraines for me dang it!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

green veggies give you a headache?

hey bugs, did you hear that? the next time your mom makes you eat something you don't like, start acting like you have a headache...


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 1, 2006)

Words fail me.  Haven't we JUST had a thread on broccoli?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

here's the thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/how-to-make-broccoli-delicious-19492.html?highlight=brocolli


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you, BT.


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> how do you fix your broccolli?


Depends on how it is broken


----------



## Alix (Mar 1, 2006)

ROFLMAO!! GB!

And yes buckytom, too many dark green veggies inspire migraines for me. I can't TELL you how much that irritates me as spinach and broccoli are two of my very favourite veggies. And quit giving Bugs ideas! (I will send Ryan a drum kit unless you cut it out!)


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Words fail me. Haven't we JUST had a thread on broccoli?


 
didn't see it if we did... sorry...


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Jessica, once again we are on the same page. I LOVE broccoli and have been known to stir fry nothing but broccoli with oyster sauce for lunch. Unfortunately, I can't eat it as often as I would like as it (along with many other dark green veggies) in large quantities inspires migraines for me dang it!


  Yeahhhh I like it when we find things in common Alix! I'm sorry to hear that broccoli can give you migaines. Research has shown that migraines can (for some people) be triggered (or made worse) by certain foods, especially those that are high in a chemical called "tyramine" (and some of the other "amine" chemicals like histamine, as well as tannins). I'm not sure of the level of tyramine in broccoli...but I know that spinach has a high level of histamine.


----------



## mish (Mar 1, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> here's the thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/how-to-make-broccoli-delicious-19492.html?highlight=brocolli


 
Thank you, BT.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Depends on how it is broken


 to funny...


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> here's the thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/how-to-make-broccoli-delicious-19492.html?highlight=brocolli


 
thanks bucky, and I apologise to everyone who is having to see brocolli again...it was an honest mistake pleazzzzzzz don't be mad...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> thanks bucky, and I apologise to everyone who is having to see brocolli again...it was an honest mistake pleazzzzzzz don't be mad...


 
(coming around to Kim's defence...)  well that thread had a special request for someone on special diet... now here is a no holds barred open discussion on our favourite vegetable!!  

So we can discuss about it much more in wider range.. don't worry!!

Personally I love baking them covered with bechamelle with a splash of nutmeg and white pepper, chopped variety of cheeses (fontina, gorgonzola, edam, gouda etc..) and chopped ham or bacon, that is our favourite.

And of course they are great stir fried and tossed into pasta, different grains or cereals...


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

I love broccoli just about any way you can think of. Steamed with some salt and pepper is one of my favorites though.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I love broccoli just about any way you can think of. Steamed with some salt and pepper is one of my favorites though.


 I don't have a bbq...but I've been wondering for a while how broccoli done simply like this (perhaps with some garlic) would taste if you wrapped it in foil with a little evoo and did it on the bbq? Has anyone ever tried bbqing broccoli?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I don't have a bbq...but I've been wondering for a while how broccoli done simply like this (perhaps with some garlic) would taste if you wrapped it in foil with a little evoo and did it on the bbq? Has anyone ever tried bbqing broccoli?


 
Hmmm bbq and broccoli?  j/k piccolina! 
When you say bbq around Texas, it means bbq sauce on some meat
I know what you meant though.
the only thing other than meat that I have put on the grill is carrots, potatoes, cabbage and onions.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm bbq and broccoli?  j/k piccolina!
> When you say bbq around Texas, it means bbq sauce on some meat
> I know what you meant though.
> the only thing other than meat that I have put on the grill is carrots, potatoes, cabbage and onions.


 Mmmmmmm bbq sauce (red based for me please) and broccoli....That thought alone almost makes me want to change my supper plans for tonight and whip up a broccoli & bbq chicken salad (lol, too bad I'm out of broccol though).

How does cabbage taste on the grill? I can't recall having tried that one


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm bbq sauce (red based for me please) and broccoli....That thought alone almost makes me want to change my supper plans for tonight and whip up a broccoli & bbq chicken salad (lol, too bad I'm out of broccol though).
> 
> How does cabbage taste on the grill? I can't recall having tried that one


 
grilled cabbage now thats and idea yummmmm!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

i've tried it before, and the leaves just burnt up on the grill leaving the stems. i think i remember elfie or jennyema having success with grilling cabbage.

you could possibly do it over indirect, low heat, with a lot of butter...


----------

